# Welcome to the NEW DirecTV PVR Forum!



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We'll you've been asking for it for a while, and we decided to give it another shot. The DirecTV PVR Forum will be for the discussion of Microsoft Ultimate TV PVRs, DirecTiVo and DirecTiVo Series 2. Along with upcoming PVRs like the HD DirecTiVo and the Samsung DirecTV DVR. The General DirecTV Forum will remain for discussion on programming, and other hardware. Thank you all for your input and enjoy the new DirecTV PVR Forum!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks Steve. As a newbie to the world of Tivo I have read the first several topics and have already found some extremely helpful information.

I sure appreciate the fact that those in charge of DBS Talk really care about and respond to the suggestions of their members.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

We try!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Steve, kudos to you and the team! I hope this forum is as successful as DBSTalk....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I just go to new posts instead of the individual forums everytime I log on but it helps you identify the subject of the post better with this particular topic, now I know if it is a DirecTv PVR or a Dish PVR that is being talked about.


----------

